# [WIFI] consejos antena

## Txema

La tarjeta Wifi que compré para montar la red inalámbrica (D-Link DWL-G520) no tiene un gran alcance y la navegación se ve muy perjudicada e incluso es imposible en determinadas zonas de la casa. Por ello había pensado en buscar una antena nueva que poder ponerle, he mirado el hardware y las especificaciones y permite antenas con conectores SMA o R-SMA que es lo mismo y he visto algunas de 8 y 10 dBi de ganancia, aunque por lo visto la ganancia real es en dBd y será quizás de la mitad que lo indicado en dBi, a un precio bastante bueno (~8€)

¿Sabéis algo de este tema? ¿algún consejo?

Es una casa no muy grande de dos plantas (posiblemente una tercera en un futuro).

Saludos.

P.D: esta es http://www.pccomponentes.com/APPROX_ANTENA_OMNI_DIRECCIONAL_10_DBI_2_4GHZ_SMA.html aunque yo la puedo comprar por 8,78€

----------

## Luciernaga

No creo que con un cambio de antena vayas a solucionar el tema, en mi caso me encontré con este problema y lo solucioné con este repetidor ...

http://www-es.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C2&childpagename=ES%2FLayout&cid=1137451996221&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=9622145678B24

... pegado en la escalera a medio camino de las dos plantas de la casa y solucionado ..., la recepción de frecuencias perfecta.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

Por grande que sea la antena la potencia de emisión será la misma. Pero, a la hora de recibir, una antena más grande coge más señal, y por tanto da mejor recepción, aumentando la distancia máxima. Eso sí, quizá debas cambiar ambas.

También puedes cambiar la antena omni-direccional por una direccional, de forma que la potencia de emisión aumente en una dirección, a costa de disminuir en otras.

----------

## AnFe

 *Txema wrote:*   

> aunque por lo visto la ganancia real es en dBd y será quizás de la mitad que lo indicado en dBi

 

dBi son decibelios referidos a la antena isótropa y dBd son referidos al dipolo en lambda cuartos. La equivalencia es de dBd=dBi-2.15dB , por lo que si te la dan en dBd son más dBi's; para nada la mitad.

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Por grande que sea la antena la potencia de emisión será la misma. Pero, a la hora de recibir, una antena más grande coge más señal, y por tanto da mejor recepción, aumentando la distancia máxima. Eso sí, quizá debas cambiar ambas. 

 

La antena hace que se reciba más señal, pero también que se transmita más (debido al teorema de reciprocidad). Sólo tendría, por tanto, que cambiar una de las dos para notar mejorías.

Un saludo

----------

## Txema

De momento, cartón y un poco de papel de aluminio me han ayudado mucho xDDD pero de todas formas creo que me pillaré la antena que además me sale baratita ^^

Saludos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Pues creo que con una antena casera (quizás como la que te haz hecho ya) te ahorras un dinero, en google puedes encontrar manuales para hacerlas con botes de papas o leche en polvo  :Razz: .

Por otra parte, pregunto algo muy muy básico pero que a veces se pasa por alto. ¿Probaste colocar tu equipo actual en una zona más céntrica de la casa, donde tal vez la señal llegue mejor a todos lugares? Yo vivo en un pequeño departamento, mi AP (muy malo por cierto) esta en una esquina de mi casa y al otro extremo llega solo el 75% de la señal :s, si vives en una casa más grande y tienes el AP en una posición similar es "normal" que no llegue señal a todos los lugares.

----------

## Txema

Ya, lo sé, pero es que no es un AP es un PC completo y los lugares en que puedo colocarlo son muy limitados, por eso necesito el rango extra  :Wink: 

Lo de las cantenas (antenas con tubos) lo he mirado pero sería convertir mi antena omnidireccional en direccional, perdiendo mucho rango en otras direcciones.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *AnFe wrote:*   

>  *pcmaster wrote:*   Por grande que sea la antena la potencia de emisión será la misma. Pero, a la hora de recibir, una antena más grande coge más señal, y por tanto da mejor recepción, aumentando la distancia máxima. Eso sí, quizá debas cambiar ambas.  
> 
> La antena hace que se reciba más señal, pero también que se transmita más (debido al teorema de reciprocidad). Sólo tendría, por tanto, que cambiar una de las dos para notar mejorías.
> 
> Un saludo

 

AnFe, me interesa el tema, podrías explicarnos un poco mas? Yo tenía entendido que reciprocidad se aplicaba solo a sistemas de una única fuente de emisión pero en este caso hay dos.

Es cierto que con mejorar una sola de las dos antenas se llega mas lejos con mejor calidad, (al menos en los experimentos que he hecho hasta ahora) y por eso pregunto.

Salud!

----------

## AnFe

Os dejo el enlace a unos apuntes de una asignatura de mi carrera, concretamente un tema dedicado a antenas sin entrar tampoco en mucho detalle:

http://gpsc.us.es/docencia/mod/resource/view.php?id=15

Es de 4º de teleco, así que requiere unos conocimientos de campos electromagnéticos avanzados.

El hecho de que una antena tenga una ganancia es un poco confuso. Una antena es un elemento pasivo, por lo que no puede amplificar. La ganancia consiste simplemente en la forma de entregar la potencia al medio. Se compara normalmente con una antena isótropa (que transmite por igual en todas direcciones), aunque también se puede comparar con la directividad de un dipolo lambda medios.

La medida de la ganancia será la relación entre la potencia que transmite la antena en una dirección con respecto a lo que transmitiría una antena isótropa.

Por eso, si cambias una antena de las que vienen (suelen ser lambda cuartos) por una de 8 o 10 dBi, tendrás que transmites la misma potencia pero repartida de forma distinta por el espacio, y como resultado habrá más señal que antes en unos puntos y menos que antes en otros.

Este concepto es el que se suele entender, y el de recepción es simplemente por reciprocidad. La antena, al estar formada por elementos recíprocos todos, se comportará igual en un sentido como en el otro. En algunas direcciones será capaz de recibir más que antes y en otras menos. En los apuntes de arriba viene explicado una especie de experimento para demostrar esto último.

Un saludo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Buenísimo, muchas gracias! Lo agendo para leer cuando disponga de un poco mas de tiempo.

Salud!

----------

